# wheres my post gone???



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

OK on reflection a bit stupid placing two posts on same topic
but a bit harsh to remove both - paricularily without an explanation!

BIG BROTHER AT WORK I ASSUME!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

No more to do with the site going down I think...your post and many others seem to have gone missing.

Big brother (Nuke) is at work but he is not just picking on you  :lol: 

Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Post's have vanished i'm affraid just have to post again as Pusser would say its gone titsup while Nukey has been fixing things to make it better things posted yesterday will need to be re posted


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all
yes as LadyJ states any posts since yesterdays back will have been lost due to HD Failure im afraid, no-one picking on you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

all getting paranoid at the moment - attacked by gremlins from where?????
conspiracy theorists come to the fore.....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ bognormike.................
It's all a conspiracy Mike, and they ARE coming for you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

eddieo said:


> OK on reflection a bit stupid placing two posts on same topic
> but a bit harsh to remove both - paricularily without an explanation!
> 
> BIG BROTHER AT WORK I ASSUME!


Definitely no one getting at you, honest.
I've lost a number of posts posts today too.


----------

